# lf pvc piping



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm looking for some PVC piping anyone know the best place to get some at an awesome price. Also need a PVC cutting tool. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Got to get my fish room on the go.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Home Depot? Rona? Hack saw?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Lowes is best place for fittings and pipe pvc. Rona and homedepot don't carry much that we require. Also plumbing places would carry as well.

Cut with Hack Saw as GaryR says, or a jig saw or if you go slowly through the cut you can use chop saw, skill saw


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks kev i will have a look at lowes. do you know any plumbing places by name address or number?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Fantasticfish8 said:


> thanks kev i will have a look at lowes. do you know any plumbing places by name address or number?


Although I've never been to them myself I'm sure "Andrew Sheret" would be a good place to start. They do deal in plumbing pipe and probably have everything you need. There is a location in Vancouver on broadway I believe but you'll have to google them =)


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Lowes is best place for fittings and pipe pvc. Rona and homedepot don't carry much that we require. Also plumbing places would carry as well.
> 
> Cut with Hack Saw as GaryR says, or a jig saw or if you go slowly through the cut you can use chop saw, skill saw


I'm curious what lowes has that Home Depot or Rona doesn't? Gate valves? That was the only piece I couldn't find at the Rona in coquitlam. I had 1" and 1 1/2 plumbing to do.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Irrigation Supply Ltd., Retail & Wholesale Irrigation Systems & Part Sales Call 604-251-2258


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

GaryR said:


> I'm curious what lowes has that Home Depot or Rona doesn't? Gate valves? That was the only piece I couldn't find at the Rona in coquitlam. I had 1" and 1 1/2 plumbing to do.


Homedepot doesn't carry most fittings or there stock is usually not in stock, and as far as I remember the pipe sizes they carry are for 3" - 4" or something along that line. As for Rona, it all depends if its a corporate store or a independent and even then further down to the size or store, area its in and demand for things what they carry, so for me 2 of the 3 of the Rona's around me either don't carry, don't have the required fittings, or are out of stock due to never re-ordering. Every time I've gone into homedepot looking for schedule 40 pvc I've been told to go to Andrew Sheret by staff for the things I require as they either don't carry, out of stock, or don't plan on restocking and that is talking about a store in Richmond, Vancouver and Burnaby, the same experience at all of them. =)

I found myself just skipping the hassle of finding out I couldn't get what I needed without going to multiple stores and just headed to Lowes if I was on the way back from somewhere as they have multiple sizes of pipe and just about every common fitting you could require for the pipe they carry.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Homedepot doesn't carry most fittings or there stock is usually not in stock, and as far as I remember the pipe sizes they carry are for 3" - 4" or something along that line. As for Rona, it all depends if its a corporate store or a independent and even then further down to the size or store, area its in and demand for things what they carry, so for me 2 of the 3 of the Rona's around me either don't carry, don't have the required fittings, or are out of stock due to never re-ordering. Every time I've gone into homedepot looking for schedule 40 pvc I've been told to go to Andrew Sheret by staff for the things I require as they either don't carry, out of stock, or don't plan on restocking and that is talking about a store in Richmond, Vancouver and Burnaby, the same experience at all of them. =)
> 
> I found myself just skipping the hassle of finding out I couldn't get what I needed without going to multiple stores and just headed to Lowes if I was on the way back from somewhere as they have multiple sizes of pipe and just about every common fitting you could require for the pipe they carry.


Fair enough. I was kind of hoping for a less anecdotal answer and more "they have awesome gate valves and bulk heads cheaper and closer than J&L". Then again, I don't even know where the closes Lowes is to me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

he probably visits the hardware stores more in one week than most people do all year lol Lowes is a much better hardware store then Rona or Home Depot. Better selection, stock and usually prices. There is only one Lowes in BC to my knowledge:

Queensborough
1085 Tanaka Court
New Westminster, BC
V3M 0G2
Phone: 604-527-7239
Fax: 604-528-3570
Store #: 3056

Lowe's Canada | www.lowes.ca

The irrigation place Ninez mentioned is probably a good option too


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks guys! i will see what lowes has to offer and thanks for the quick responses. my fishroom wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can hit up Corix in Coquitlam . They will have every thing you need and it's a lot cheaper than Home depot or Lowes.

Here is a link to there locations around B.c
http://www.corix.com/contact-us/water-products/canada/bc.aspx


----------

